# 1952 pneumatic switch



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Thought y'all might like this, just finished remanufacturing this pneumatic operated ITE witch from 1952, some old school engineering in this thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks! 

Nice pic, was it still operational before the rebuild?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nice pic, was it still operational before the rebuild?


No it was a mess, contacts welded shut. Lots of work went into this thing but customer had no other option that would not require a lengthy outage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Zog said:


> No it was a mess, contacts welded shut. Lots of work went into this thing but customer had no other option that would not require a lengthy outage.


I'd imagine the charge to rebuild was far less than any alternatives.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

curious, zog, what kind of warranty do you give the customer on something like that ? are parts actually available or do you have to improvise ?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

wildleg said:


> curious, zog, what kind of warranty do you give the customer on something like that ? are parts actually available or do you have to improvise ?


5 years, parts are scarce but had what I needed and had to have contacts custom made.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks good what does it do?


----------

